# SkyDrive update adds selective sync as usage doubles



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Both Google Drive and Microsofts SkyDrive compared very favorably to reigning cloud storage king Dropbox when they arrived earlier this year. Despite offering more space to store your files at lower prices, however, both Google and Microsoft left out some important functionality that Dropbox power users simply cant do without. But in the most recent update to the SkyDrive desktop app, Microsoft has bolted on one key piece of functionality that puts SkyDrive on an even footing with Dropbox: selective sync.

Instead of synchronizing your entire SkyDrive on every computer you wanted to install the client on, you can now limit certain computers to specific folders and subfolders. It allows you to set up a master SkyDrive instance on a main PC  like a Windows Home Server box  and then use the app to push exactly what you want from your other systems both to the cloud and back to your server. I hadnt yet bothered to install SkyDrive on my sons computer, for example, because I didnt really want to push my entire store to his computer and risk accidental deletion of an important file or folder. Now that I can set up a special folder for him, SkyDrive is dutifully ensuring that all his important files are neatly synced into my own 25GB drive.

Read More


----------

